# Dzelži / Hardware >  BEIGTS KOMPIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## sved

VISS BIJA LABI LIIDZ TAM KAMEER SAAKA SLEEGTIES AARAA JA MEEGINAAJU SKATIITIES DAZAADUS KLIPUS,GOOGLE EARTH U.T.T..VERIFIER NORAADIIJA UZ STREAM.SYS,NOMAINIJU,NELIIDZEEJA,NOLEEMU IZTAISIIT UPGRADE AR INSTALAACIJAS CD PALIIDZIIBU,PAGAAJA KAADAS 15 MIN.BAAC UN ATRUBIIJAAS, ZILS EKRAANS,UN ATKAL NORAADE UZ KAADU DRAIVER(NEATCEROS KURU).TAATAD PEEC TAA IESLEEDZOT KOMPI BIOS AIZIET,PARAADAAS WINDOWS XP LOGO PALAADEE KAADU BRIIDI UN  PAARSLEEDZAS MELNS EKRAANS SAFE MODE,PELES KURSORS STRAADA(TIKAI KUSTAAS),NE SAFE MODE VISS TAS PATS TIKAI PEEDEJAIS KO REDZU ZILS EKRAANS AR UZRAKSTU:SETUP IS BEING RESTARTED, PEC 5 SEKUNDEM ATKAL MELNS EKRAANS,UN TAS ARII VISS.
ESMU MEEGINAAJIS VISUS SAFE MODE VARIANTUS,KAA ARII BOOT NO TAA PASA INSTALAACIJAS DISKA,KEYBOARD KOMBINAACIJAS NELIIDZ.

KAS KO SAPROT,JEBKURI VARIANTI KAA REANIMEET DRAUGU?!

----------


## Mairis

No ble, normāls atkarībnieks, bez miskastes nevar iztikt  ::  




> KAA REANIMEET DRAUGU?!


 Bail no šitādiem sāk palikt!  ::

----------


## dmd

pārinstalē windows. vēlams ar cietā diska formatēšanu.

----------


## sved

es taalaak par melnu ekraanu netieku.........?????

----------


## Mairis

Tak izmet to ateju pa logu un dzīvo laimīgs, vai arī nopērc citu!

----------


## korium

ņem xp instalācijas disku, kurš ir bootable un mēģini palaist xp instalāciju, tālāk format c:\
Ja nelīdz, vai problēma atkārtojas, tad diezgan dorši ka HDD ir bojāts.

----------


## karloslv

Man gan drīzāk izskatās pēc videokartes problēmas, it sevišķi, ja kārās, darbinot grafiski intensīvas lietas. Varbūt videokarte pārkarst.

----------


## mehanikis

cieto disku pamaini

----------


## Jon

Protams, vislabākā reanimācija ir tīrā instalācija. Bet pirms tam vēl pamēģini "remontēt" (repair) ar XP diska palīdzību. Ja tas neizdodas, pirms formatē, piespraud disku kā "slave" citā kompī un pārvelc vērtīgus dokumentus, ja tādi ir. Pie jaunas instalācijas uzreiz dali disku partīcijās (maziem mīkstiem lodziņiem u.c. lietišķiem softiem pietiks ar 10 GB) - ja OS nogrūs, varēsi formatēt un pārinstalēt tikai attiecīgo partīciju.

----------


## linux

Ja vēl tiec līdz zilajam ekrānam, un varbūt pat automātiskā restarta noņemšanai (dažām platēm arī biosā), tad noraksti kodu, ko rāda bsods un raksti googlē, meklē problēmas riisnājumu.

----------

